# Ultrasonic Cleaner



## BamBam (Apr 4, 2002)

I got my hands on a pretty nice ultrasonic cleaner the other day for cleaning bearings and such. My question is what do I use for a cleaning solution? It says not to use anything flamable so I tried a mixture of orange citrus cleaner mixed with water which worked well as far as cleaning goes but it oxidized some of the bearings and others came out perfectly clean. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

i use stp fuel injection cleaner in mine. let it run for about 30 mins take bearings out and spray them with motor cleaner. let them air dry 10 to 15 min then lube with Zubaks speed lube.


----------



## BamBam (Apr 4, 2002)

Isn't that stuff flammable? 

BTW, this isn't the cheap Integy sparkle clean cleaner, its a real ultrasonic cleaner that heats up the solution.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

ohh I got the one from walmart it was like 10 bucks. you might want to take to the peole at Safety Kleen they are the parts washer people. 

www.safety-kleen.com


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Lighter fluid works great to clean plus it has oil in it to protect the bearings, just watch though it is flamable, LOL

Motor spray works great too, although it evoprates.

Mineral Spirits works as well


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

He wants stuff thats not flammable!

https://hermesgr.securesites.com/cleanosonic/secureshop.cgi?cart_id=&product=Ultrasonic_Jewelry_Cleaner_Solution

*shrug* That's the stuff they dump jewelry into when cleaning in the UltraSon Cleaner.

Have you tried.. simplegreen? a very light 15/85 mix? *shrug* Im sure if that stuff works on silver, gold, semi-prescious stones... it can't hurt bearings eh?

I just use motor cleaner.. swish it around... and lube m up using RCMits Loooob. 

I read about this stuff once.. dont know ANYTHING about it though...
http://www.envirosan.com/s2p14freestuffsamples.html

Info: http://www.envirosan.com/index1.html

I'm, sure there is a cheaper alternative....


----------



## BamBam (Apr 4, 2002)

At first I tried 100% simple green, it didn't do much. I'll give your 15/85 idea a try. The citrus stuff works really well, actually too good. I mixed that at about 25 citrus to 75 water. Maybe I made it too strong, its like the ultrasonic speeds the process way up, who knows????


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

*Ultrsonic cleaner*

I have a really nice, but small ultrasonic cleaner ($400) that does a great job on bearings. I have used Simple Green in it as well. The "real" ultrasonic cleaners heat up the solvent to a point where it will burn you if you aren't careful with handling the part and the ultrasonically heated solvent. 

For a degreasing you can also use kerosene. It really depnds how dirty it is. I have a Safety Klean tank in my shop and they use a form of kerosene with a flame retardant but you can pick up a gallon of kerosene and it will do the trick as well. I usually add some Auto Trans fluid to make it easier on your skin. ATF also is a high detergent oil that help clean up the grime when cleaning parts. Mine is also used for cleaning jewelry which simply uses a solution of water and dishwashing soap. You will be amazed at how well it will work. The $10 to $50 ultrasonic cleaners you can buy at Walmart and the like are not even in the same league. They are more of water vibrator.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Prof said:


> They are more of water vibrator.


This is an all age board!! :devil: heheh j/k.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

ive used simple green and other stuff. believe or not the best ive found to use is one small squirt of dawn dishwashing liquid. put your fingers in and you can feel the diffrence in the amount of ....shocking for a better word.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

I got one from a jewelry store. I use WD40 for about 15-20 mins. Let it drip dry. Zubak's before the race. 

zoooom, zoooom zoooooommmm :wave:


----------

